# V-belt logan 200



## PULLO (Sep 22, 2013)

what are the dimensions of the V-belt of a logan 200. 
Thanks, 
Marc


----------



## Redlineman (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey;

They do not list the belts by model, only size. A 10" lathe could have a 1/2" x 40, 45, or 51" length depending on whether it was a floor or cabinet model. There is also a 5/8 x 29" belt listed for 10, 11, and 12" models, but it does not specify what models those are. This should get you close enough to measure and guess which you have.


----------



## PULLO (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Redlineman,

I measured with a rope. I measure 40 "
Thanks,
Marc


----------

